# Gt Type CX??



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I am thinking of buying a cross bike to try a race or 2 on next year, as well as using it as the bike I take on camping trips. The shop I go to sells Orbea, Giant, Bianchi and GT. I like the Bianchi Cross Concept, but it just costs a bit much for me. I saw the 2008 GT Type CX on GTs website and think it looks good for the money and was wondering what you guys thought. It has Sram Rival, which I like because I have Sram Force on my road bike (an orbea). It has Easton wheels also, which I like. I know that GT isn't exactly the first brand that comes to mind, but for $1600 or slightly less, is it a good choice??  I will only buy a bike from this shop because a friend owns the shop and will take care of me!! Thanks for any replies!!


----------



## pippin (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like a solid frame and smart part choices.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*Todd Wells?*

I think GT has built a cross bike or two.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

From Cross Vegas. Same frame that GT is selling to the public?


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

I think that's a custom Scandium frame by a Colorado builder. The name escapes me. Some one out there knows.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

kajukembo said:


> I think that's a custom Scandium frame by a Colorado builder. The name escapes me. Some one out there knows.


His new bike rocks the house and it's definitely made by GT.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

That thing is pretty kick-a$$ looking. I noticed on his blog that he recieved new bikes post-Vegas.

What's up with 08 paint schemes?


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

That's bike has everything...decent wheels, tires, components, etc. The geometry is longer in the top tube than the more Euro bikes but, hey, if it fits, buy it!


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

white tires, white bike, so hot that its cold (atmo).


----------



## surfamtn (Aug 28, 2006)

kajukembo said:


> I think that's a custom Scandium frame by a Colorado builder. The name escapes me. Some one out there knows.


It's a 3D out of Durnago (3d Racing).


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*good point..*

I didn't know who built Well's GT either.

I agree that the new one looks cool and a bargain of a bike. Get it and then report on how you like it!


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for your help guys!! After Christmas I think I will get one ordered up!!!


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

Or you can buy it: here.

"You are looking at custom Kinesis aluminum GT cyclocross bike. The bike has top of the line everything, Easton Tempest 2 Carbon wheels with Grifo tires, Easton EACX Fork, Empella Frogleg brakes, Sram Force shifter levers, cranks, rear derailuer, 12-27 cassette, single front chainring FSA 42, Wetzikon guards, Easton EA90 Carbon Stem and Bars, SDG seatpost and I-fly saddle. This bike has been professionaly maintained and is in great shape. "


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

*Todd Wells GT in Cyclesnews.com*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2007/probikes/?id=todd_wells_gt_gtr


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

*Thanks for the link...*

Todd's new bike is definitely hot. Interesting - I noticed he's not running 2 34mm tires, but rather a 32mm up front w/34 in the rear. They look more like Rhino's than Typhoons, too. Check it out:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...d_wells_gt_gtr/Todd_Wells_GT_Type_CX_crankset

I doubt they're available to the general public this way (different sized pair), but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*Todds actual bike?*



hawss said:


> Or you can buy it: here.
> 
> "You are looking at custom Kinesis aluminum GT cyclocross bike. The bike has top of the line everything, Easton Tempest 2 Carbon wheels with Grifo tires, Easton EACX Fork, Empella Frogleg brakes, Sram Force shifter levers, cranks, rear derailuer, 12-27 cassette, single front chainring FSA 42, Wetzikon guards, Easton EA90 Carbon Stem and Bars, SDG seatpost and I-fly saddle. This bike has been professionaly maintained and is in great shape. "



That's pretty funny being able to buy Todd's old bike? And cool.


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

Is it really a GT without the crazy triple triangle seat stays?

Ron


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

Crazy seatstays? they're not crazy, they're Hellenic!


----------



## ICF25 (Jul 16, 2007)

Can anyone post a website where these GT bikes are being sold online?


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

jtferraro said:


> Todd's new bike is definitely hot. Interesting - I noticed he's not running 2 34mm tires, but rather a 32mm up front w/34 in the rear. They look more like Rhino's than Typhoons, too. Check it out:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...d_wells_gt_gtr/Todd_Wells_GT_Type_CX_crankset
> 
> I doubt they're available to the general public this way (different sized pair), but maybe I'm wrong.


Tires don't come in pairs. You can buy whatever you want; different sizes, different treads, whatever.

Just so you know. . .


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

Ah, hellenic. Good one. I'm a bit of a classic GT fan. Hellenic. 

Ron


----------



## sashax (Aug 9, 2005)

Does anyone else find it sort of weird that the GT site never says what the frame is made of? I mean I assume it's alumin(i)um, but oughtn't it say somewhere?


----------



## law (Feb 18, 2007)

So any reports on this bike? I am thinking of trying to pick one up. I was going to go for a Scattante XRL Cross, but they don't have any mediums. I think I can get one of these. They look pretty nice, but I don't know anyone with one. I would only be getting a frame or frame and fork. I have lots of spare parts. This will be a back up bike for cross season, but will probably get more miles during the years from general riding/commuting.


----------

